# Player punches out Ref in Uruguay



## Jorbroni (Nov 24, 2004)

Man, I knew players dreamed of doing this, but I never thought one would. :jawdrop: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3AG39NQP8yc


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

holy ****ing ****.

masked cursing.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

daaaaaamn....duude got smacked....dude has gotta spend time in jail


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Seen this before. It's about a year, or so old. But it still is shocking to watch. He messed the ref up, BAD!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

You Got Knocked The ****j Outg


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Ref was blinded I hear...


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Does anyone actually know what happened to the player? This is about a year old, right?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

That is crazy. Dude must have had some serious anger problems. I dont even think Artest would do!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

sometimes i wished refs would get puched in the face, but not like this!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Yep, I have seen this before but man... DAMN!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Damn this firewall, I'm at school right now. I'll make sure to watch it when I get home. Anyone got a name of the player, I'm sure I could just google it here.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

holy crap, he hit him pretty bad...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Damn! Holy crap man.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



tatahbenitez said:


> Does anyone actually know what happened to the player? This is about a year old, right?



Yea, it's old. But I haven't heard what happened to the ref, or the player. I'd love to know though.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Wow, I've seen this before but this is insane. Dude must have no self-control at all. I hope he went to prison for this.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Well I guess if he wants to start another career, he knows what to do....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

That's just dispicible...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

I remember the first time I saw this a while back, but damn watching it again right now still gives me that same feeling. That's just wicked man...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

poor ref...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

That guy is HUGE.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

Ironic that people wish a ref would get punched. And when this ref actually gets punched, he gets pitied for and the player doesn't get any love either.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

dang!! i feel bad for the ref!! that was so dumb, wht the playa did, hope he gets punched!!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



4BiddenKnight said:


> Ironic that people wish a ref would get punched. And when this ref actually gets punched, he gets pitied for and the player doesn't get any love either.


 Why anyone would wish a ref to be punched is beyond me. Damn fanatics.

If I recall correctly the ref was very badly hurt, and the player was kicked out and banned for life, and also faced criminal charges for assault.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



4BiddenKnight said:


> Ironic that people wish a ref would get punched. And when this ref actually gets punched, he gets pitied for and the player doesn't get any love either.


many of us might react that way when refs make BS calls. but it doesnt mean we wish harm to another human being


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Savage. Just savage. 


Not to sound like a troll, but did anyone find that part at the end with the players fanning the ref a bit wacky?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> Savage. Just savage.
> 
> 
> Not to sound like a troll, but did anyone find that part at the end with the players fanning the ref a bit wacky?



It looks wacky, but I believe that is what you are supposed to do.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

the guy probably couldnt breathe or left unconscious. i guess they were trying to wake him up?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



Carbo04 said:


> Yea, it's old. But I haven't heard what happened to the ref, or the player. I'd love to know though.


The ref was blinded, and the player was suspended for life.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



gian said:


> The ref was blinded, and the player was suspended for life.


Dam, I pity the ref being blind..


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*



4BiddenKnight said:


> Dam, I pity the ref being blind..


Only in one eye I think, but still, yea.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Player punches out Ref*

That's more than a year old, probably more than two years old. I remember seeing that a while ago.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

This is pretty old...makes Ron Artest look like a little girl. :banana:

His basketball career is definitely over...but he should consider boxing.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

It's strange that he should go down after just one punch. It must have been really hard, or something.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

the guy who punched him was a B-Ball player, He wasnt just a guy who came from the streets.

BTW, I hope some player punches Dick Bavetta. But not that hard.....DAMN!


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> BTW, I hope some player punches Dick Bavetta.


That's really pathetic on your part. People who wish harm on referees make me sick. Dick Bavetta would probably die if he was punched in the face. I'm sure you'd really enjoy that, huh?

My brother has reffed soccer at a high level for many years and there have been certain instances where his life has been threatened (one player was banned for two years after threatening to kill him after a game). People need to get a grip on reality. We're talking about sports here. If you take them that seriously then you need take a long, hard look at your life. Refs have an incredibly tough job so give them the respect they deserve.


----------

